# Desktop Symbole zu groß



## waterman1965 (8. März 2008)

*Desktop Symbole zu groß*

Hallo. Hab heut den Schritt gewagt und Vista  installiert. Meine Frage ist : wie bekomme ich die Symbole auf dem Desktop kleiner.?


----------



## storf (8. März 2008)

*AW: Desktop Symbole zu groß*

Hi! Rechtsklick auf den Desktop --> Ansicht --> mittlere bzw. klassische Symbole (sind am kleinsten) auswählen


----------



## Player007 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Desktop Symbole zu groß*

Kannst auch Strg+gedrückter Mausradtaste hoch und runter scrollen, dabei werden auch die Symbole kleiner und größer.

Gruß


----------



## waterman1965 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Desktop Symbole zu groß*

AAAHHH. Danke sieht doch gleich besser aus.


----------



## harlekin12 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Desktop Symbole zu groß*

Hallo,

um nicht einen neuen Thread aufzumachen hänge ich meine Frage hier mal an. Wie die Desktop Symbole verkleinert werden können wissen wir nun. 

Aber wie kriegt man die riesigen Pfeile bei Verknüpfungen kleiner? 

Gruss
harlekin12


----------



## der8auer (15. März 2008)

*AW: Desktop Symbole zu groß*

Hiho,
Unter Windows kann man den Pfeil meines Wissens nach nicht entfernen/verändern. Dafür kann ich dir TuneUp 2008 Utilities empfehlen. Damit müsste es ohne Probleme funktionieren.

mfg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. März 2008)

*AW: Desktop Symbole zu groß*



harlekin12 schrieb:


> Aber wie kriegt man die riesigen Pfeile bei Verknüpfungen kleiner?


Entweder in der Registry unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/Inkfile die Zeichenfolge -> IsShortcut in AriochIsShortcut umbenennen.
Oder:
Du benutzt den Vista Shortcut Manager/FxVisor: http://www.frameworkx.com/download.aspx?a=83


----------



## Martin26871 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Desktop Symbole zu groß*



der8auer schrieb:


> Hiho,
> Unter Windows kann man den Pfeil meines Wissens nach nicht entfernen/verändern. Dafür kann ich dir TuneUp 2008 Utilities empfehlen. Damit müsste es ohne Probleme funktionieren.
> 
> mfg



Habe auch TuneUp 2008 Utilities. Ist das Tool wirklich so gut?
Gibt es bessere? Obwohl ich mit TuneUp zufrieden bin. Frisst nicht viel Performance oder?


----------



## Mantiso90 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Desktop Symbole zu groß*

Gibt z.B noch Ashampoo Winoptimizer, bietet auch viele Möglichkeiten.Bin mit dem Programm absolut zufrieden


----------

